
Shyp CEO Announces End of Delivery Startup - jasondrowley
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/shyp-ceo-announces-end-delivery-startup/
======
jacobwal
Liked his post on LinkedIn[0]. A level of detail and personal responsibility
that I don't think we see too often in these post-mortems. Hope their
learnings enable Kevin + team to build something even more useful next.

0: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-
we-d...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-we-do-next-
kevin-gibbon/)

------
rajacombinator
I wonder if this service is profitable under some kind of model. They were
definitely trying to address a real problem. Shipping stuff, especially
awkward/special needs stuff, is a pain. I think it’s pretty hard to offer the
service in a way that the value exists and can be explained easily to
customers though.

------
smn1234
a wise men once said, and I can't find the quote, something like 'don't chase
customers, attract them, and delight your biggest fish' ?

